# chocolate breeder



## risabar

My family fell in love with the chocolate Havanese and we are looking for a reputable breeder. We would greatly appreciate any assistance, advice etc.
thanks!


----------



## Tuss

where do you live? My breeder has chocolate havanese. I really wanted chocolate, but there were none available when i was ready to have my pup, and i didn't want to wait any longer. The kennel is called Mystykalsky havanese in NB Canada.


----------



## risabar

*chocolate havanese*

We live in NJ. Is it safe to ship a puppy that far? Also, were you happy working with that breeder?? Anything we should know or specifically ask? Thanks!!


----------



## TilliesMom

risabar said:


> We live in NJ. Is it safe to ship a puppy that far? Also, were you happy working with that breeder?? Anything we should know or specifically ask? Thanks!!


please be careful of shipping puppies, it CAN traumatize them. Most ethical breeders will fly with thier pups to deliver them to you, but will not 'ship' them.
Have you looked through the "What to look for in a Breeder" thread that it at the top of our forum? VERY helpful and can help guide you in your search!


----------



## Tuss

i doubt she would ship them, especially across the US border. You probably can find a kennel closer to home.


----------



## lfung5

Please ask questions, we will be more than happy to guide you. I would rather you pick up the puppy yourself. My sister flew to Chicago to pick up her Havanese. I agree flying the pup is traumatic. I was not as informed and am guilty of it. When I decide to get another down the road, I will jump on a plane and pick up my pup if need be. 

I love the chocolates. I don't know of a breeder, but be careful you don't get too hung up on color. I really feel temperament and a good match is more important. Color is a bonus!


----------



## Tuss

Yes, dont get too hung up on color, remember the havanese tend to change color. That chocolate puppy could end up as a light tan or almost white adult!


----------



## krandall

TilliesMom said:


> please be careful of shipping puppies, it CAN traumatize them. Most ethical breeders will fly with thier pups to deliver them to you, but will not 'ship' them.
> Have you looked through the "What to look for in a Breeder" thread that it at the top of our forum? VERY helpful and can help guide you in your search!


Or you can fly to pick them up, which is what I did with Kodi. This can actually be invaluable, as you get to meet the parents, see how the pup was living, and spend some time talking to your breeder about how they have been handling things with the pup. This makes it easier for you to help your puppy make a smooth transition to your home. I would NEVER buy a puppy without visiting the breeder. And I would NEVER have a puppy shipped cargo. Only in cabin, with a person to look after them (preferably me.)


----------



## lfung5

Tuss said:


> Yes, dont get too hung up on color, remember the havanese tend to change color. That chocolate puppy could end up as a light tan or almost white adult!


Very good point. I have seem dark Havs turn white! My guys didn't change, but a lot do. I think there is a thread on color charge.


----------



## Tuss

At the dog show last weekend I was talking to a woman showing her havanese. She had a beautiful girl with a caramel colored long flowing coat. She told me she was chocolate brown as a puppy. The tips of her ears were the only chocolate that remains!


----------



## TilliesMom

Tuss said:


> Yes, dont get too hung up on color, remember the havanese tend to change color. That chocolate puppy could end up as a light tan or almost white adult!


YES!! Temperment is THE most important aspect of a puppy...
to show you a quick example of the color change we are taling about, here is my pup at 13 weeks. and again now, at 2 1/2 years old. :biggrin1:


----------



## atsilvers27

You can try Twins Havanese. I don't have any experience with them so I can't vouch for them as a good breeder, but I did a quick search and their website passes my "sniff test". You would have to dig deeper to do a thorough evaluation but unfortunately ethical and responsible chocolate Hav breeders seem to be in the minority. If your heart is set on a color, look at the parents as many chocolates don't hold their color. She has some well known Havs such as Noble gold but that doesn't necessarily mean she's a good breeder.


----------



## sandypaws

Wow, Tammy, Tillie sure had an amazing color transformation. Being fairly new to the forum, I had never seen her puppy pictures. She's a very pretty and sweet looking girl and you seem to be an amazing Mom to her.


----------



## Suzi

A friend of mine her in Oregon flew her Havanese who had the chocolate gene to I think Florida and stayed in a hotel while her girl was breeding she ended up with a beautiful chocolate boy! He has been doing really good in the show ring. Any way she lives here in the pacific northwest so if anyone wants more information she has over 15 years breeding our precious Havanese.


----------



## TilliesMom

sandypaws said:


> Wow, Tammy, Tillie sure had an amazing color transformation. Being fairly new to the forum, I had never seen her puppy pictures. She's a very pretty and sweet looking girl and you seem to be an amazing Mom to her.


awwww, thanks Mary! you're so sweet! I am just doing my best to be the best mom I can to Tillie and occasionaly to my human kids. ound:


----------



## Anna6

No way is that Tillie? She is cute either way. Hmm makes me wonder if Nina will be white eventually.



TilliesMom said:


> YES!! Temperment is THE most important aspect of a puppy...
> to show you a quick example of the color change we are taling about, here is my pup at 13 weeks. and again now, at 2 1/2 years old. :biggrin1:


----------



## lfung5

atsilvers27 said:


> You can try Twins Havanese. I don't have any experience with them so I can't vouch for them as a good breeder, but I did a quick search and their website passes my "sniff test". You would have to dig deeper to do a thorough evaluation but unfortunately ethical and responsible chocolate Hav breeders seem to be in the minority. If your heart is set on a color, look at the parents as many chocolates don't hold their color. She has some well known Havs such as Noble gold but that doesn't necessarily mean she's a good breeder.


Just make sure you visit.


----------



## segab

You may want to try Hawkhaven Havanese in New Jersey. I got Beau from Diane last year and while he isn't chocolate, he is great. He is very healthly and his personality was exactly what we expected. Visiting is encouraged as we saw Beau about 4 or 5 times before we brought him home. Diane really matched the dog to the personality we were looking for. Overall a great experience.


----------



## TilliesMom

Anna6 said:


> No way is that Tillie? She is cute either way. Hmm makes me wonder if Nina will be white eventually.


lol, yup! that's my girl!! and honestly, I did NOT want a white dog... ha ha jokes on ME!  I had read and sort of knew about the color change... but to see it and live it very different from reading about it!
We are a prime example of not only color change but also of picking your puppy (or him/her picking YOU) based on temperment and connection.
Before we went to visit the pups, I was in near constant contact with the breeder. She had 3 pups left and they were 13 weeks old (OLD in puppy weeks!). She still had them because she did NOT want them to go to breeder homes and was waiting for the right families for them. Based on the coloring and discrpitions of thier personalities, Tillie was our 3rd (LAST) choice... not only did she have the light face that I did NOT want (because of tear staining issues), she was described by the breeder as shy, hesitant and introverted.
BUT when we got there to visit (after the infamous 10 hour drive), the other pups really wanted NOTHING to do with us! It was so interesting... I was intent on one of the other pups, but there was Tillie, snuggled between the kids on the floor, in my daughters arms, next to me on the couch... the others wouldn't come anywhere near us! Honestly, I didn't even PET the others!! 
Based on all I had learned throughout my puppy research I asked to spend time individually with each puppy, and STILL the others didn't want anything to do with us! We quickly saw that Tillie was very play driven BUT the breeder may not have seen it as Tillie was the smallest and non-'aggressive' so she would always be the last to eat, the last to get to the toy and wouldn't try to take anything from her brothers and sisters. When we got alone time with her, her personality really shined! She chased toys and brought them to us, let the breeder turn her on her back where she 'melted', had basic obedience of sit and lay down already and was very attentive to both the breeder who she obviously loved and the kids.

It was VERY obvious that this little pup wanted to come home with us. SHE chose us.

SO, all that to say, color doesn't REALLY matter.
Although I dream of having a black and white.... bwhahahahhaha ound:


----------



## krandall

Same thing happened with Kodi. Based on whatI wanted, our breeder had picked a different puppy for us. But when we went to meet them, the other pup wa cute, but it was Kodi who kept climbing into my lap. I was smitten.

I am sure the other puppy was a great puppy too, but Kodi was the one for us. I can't imagine life without him!


----------



## Anna6

TilliesMom said:


> lol, yup! that's my girl!! and honestly, I did NOT want a white dog... ha ha jokes on ME!  It was VERY obvious that this little pup wanted to come home with us. SHE chose us.............
> 
> ...........SO, all that to say, color doesn't REALLY matter.
> Although I dream of having a black and white.... bwhahahahhaha ound:


I love her and your family's story. I have tears in my eyes. Silly me. It even has a happy ending. LOL


----------



## lfung5

Great story Tammy! Tillie chose you and what a perfect fit. That's amazing!


----------



## TilliesMom

Anna6 said:


> I love her and your family's story. I have tears in my eyes. Silly me. It even has a happy ending. LOL


lol, ya it's pretty amazing really. Just the fact that my husband was like OKAY, book the hotel, let's DO this was a miracle in and of itself! lol
Honestly, I "found" her breeder online on a Wednesday and Friday evening we started the drive... I remember telling my husband that I really thought that this COULD be our dog... I have an incredible 'gut feeling' when it comes to people and I've never been wrong ... it's amazing how I can even 'read' people online. really. I can. lol it's almost creepy.


----------



## Anna6

So Tammy when you read me I am the wheepy overly emotional one. LOL I did get Nina at a time I needed her and I was going through some medicval issues. DH knew it. He is not into small dogs at all but he drove me over and was very supportive. Ofcourse now Nina has him around her little tail. Hehehehe As you noticed with the worm story he took off work hopped in the car and got her meds. Just now he asked me how she was doing. He also took her for her rabies as I was chicken and did not want Nina to look at me like the bad woman.


----------



## atsilvers27

That is amazing and a gift to have such a strong intuition! What a beautiful relationship!


----------



## risabar

thank you all for the great advice!!


----------

